# Disaster-Proof Architecture: 13 Super-Strong Structures



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Disaster-Proof Architecture: 13 Super-Strong Structures.



> *High-profile earthquakes, tsunamis, floods, hurricanes and other natural disasters have made it more clear than ever that in the face of climate change, stronger buildings able to withstand such events are not just advisable but necessary. These 13 designs range from fantastical concepts for entire floating cities to real homes that have already proven themselves disaster-proof, and from large-scale billion-dollar projects to low-cost housing solutions for the poor.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

